# CRS lost white bands? Also, what to add?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, I was curious as to what can cause my CRS to lose their white middle bands? 2 of my shrimps white spots are now translucant.

I recently (1 week ago) moved them from a 10 to 30gal tank, all parameters are in range. I lost one shrimp today, figured it was stress from the big move.

Also, what are good ti shrimp to add with CRS? Only have about 8 S+ CRS now. going to buy another 5 or so from shrimp fever and would like to buy a few bees.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

1. Disease/Infection? add IAL/alder cones or Mosura Tonic Pro

2. Poor quality of shrimp

3. Gh of water? i find best colours at 5-6gh

4. Poor lighting/not dark enough soil?

***5. Diet. Buy colour enriching shrimp food. ie. Mosura CRS Speciality or other similar for white enhancement.

<< most likely #5.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Symplicity said:


> 1. Disease/Infection? add IAL/alder cones or Mosura Tonic Pro
> 
> 2. Poor quality of shrimp
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info,

I have an IAF in there.

GH if at 6, I use 100% RO remineralized with salty-shrimp GH+.

I think it must be the diet, I use barely pellets and Wardley Shrimp Pellet Food right now. Also, the substrate isn`t very dark at all. It`s Clay soil, so a light brown color.

I will purchase some good foods today when I buy my shrimps, thanks!


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Diet can definitely play a role, but if you just removed it from one tank to another, wouldn't the diet of been the same since you only noticed the fading after the move?

My guess would be stress...


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

cape said:


> Diet can definitely play a role, but if you just removed it from one tank to another, wouldn't the diet of been the same since you only noticed the fading after the move?
> 
> My guess would be stress...


True, but it took a few days for it to fade.

I also just did an ammonia test, had a .25-.50 reading!!!!!

No idea why, nitrates are 5-10ppm, SOIL doesn't leach. setting up a small hob and going to do small 10% water changes daily until resolved


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

.5 umm odd , are you over feeding to try to correct the problem?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> .5 umm odd , are you over feeding to try to correct the problem?


no not at all, feed very little, I found out though, and get this, if I don't dose my RO water I buy from home hardware, I get ammonia readings....

I tested it straight from the jug, sure enough .5. I dose with a small amount of prime and retest an hour later, ammonia is gone lol...

I'm sure it's not harmful, but I have no idea why I get those readings....

I added 0.5" of eco complete, that had been in a tank for 6 months now, to give a nice dark substrate rather than the light brown I had. Hopefully this strengthens the white.!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

take some pics


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Splak said:


> Hey all, I was curious as to what can cause my CRS to lose their white middle bands? 2 of my shrimps white spots are now translucant.
> 
> I recently (1 week ago) moved them from a 10 to 30gal tank, all parameters are in range. I lost one shrimp today, figured it was stress from the big move.
> 
> Also, what are good ti shrimp to add with CRS? Only have about 8 S+ CRS now. going to buy another 5 or so from shrimp fever and would like to buy a few bees.


Could be old age.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, Just a quick update, I added a thin layer of eco-complete to make my floor dark. Now they all seem to be re gaining their colour!


----------

